# string zeichenweise in char umwandeln



## zonki (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen string mit "substr" zeichenweise auslesen und in Variablen vom Typ char ablegen. Wie kann ich das machen? "substr" gibt als Datentyp string zurück und ist nicht kompatibel zu char.


----------



## deepthroat (20. Februar 2006)

Hi.





			
				zonki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte einen string mit "substr" zeichenweise auslesen und in Variablen vom Typ char ablegen.


Wozu willst du das denn machen? Warum mit substr (um Gottes willen)? Wieso in mehrere Variablen vom Typ char?


```
string str = "adkk";

const char* s = str.c_char();

char c = str[0];
```
Gruß


----------



## zonki (20. Februar 2006)

super, funktioniert!! kannst du mir auch sagen, wie ich die einzelnen char's wieder zu nem Datentyp string zusammensetzen kann?


----------



## deepthroat (20. Februar 2006)

Also ich hab zwar immer noch nicht genau verstanden was du machen willst und ich versteh auch nicht so ganz was du mit "einzelnen chars" meinst...

```
string str;

char* s = "dkdkdk";

str = s;
```

Gruß


----------



## jokey2 (20. Februar 2006)

Mit der append-Funktion von std::string kannst Du strings oder einzelne Zeichen an einen string anhängen.


----------



## Kachelator (2. März 2006)

Addieren (also der Plus-Operator '+' bzw. '+=') sollte eigentlich auch funktionieren.


```
std::string s = "";
char c = 'a';
s += c;
s = s + c;
// usw.
```


----------

